# Critical Skills Permit - Proof of employment



## dhuyvetter (May 24, 2016)

Hi all,

As quite a few others on this forum, I am trying to submit proof of employment to DHA to keep my Critical Skills Visa (or Permit?) valid.

I contacted VFS, who told me to complete the online form for a Renewal, which would cost R2870 Rand and I would have to submit the documents in person. I then contacted an immigration consultant and they quoted me R850 excl. VAT and excl administrative cost, but told me I wouldn't have to pay VFS as they could send the documents via e-mail.

On the VFS FAQ page, there is mention of the permitcompliance at dha dot gov dot za e-mail address, which was mentioned by Klipspringer elsewhere on the forum.

So in the end I just e-mailed all the documents I thought were needed (see list below) to that email address and hope that sorts it out. I entered South Africa at the en of August last year, so I still have over three months in those 12 months. I hope that is enough and that this is the right procedure to submit the proof of employment, as there is no official info available on this.

The scanned documents I e-mailed:

Front page of my passport
Visa page of my passport
Supporting letter of my employer, mentioning
Contract of employment
Updated CV
SAQA certificate
Critical Skills certificate (from IITPSA)

The letter of my employer mentions these two things as requirement on DHA website:

A written undertaking by the employer accepting responsibility for the costs related to the deportation of the applicant and his or her dependent family members, should it become necessary 
A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment 

I'm just posting this here because it took me quite a while to get all this info and I am still not sure it is correct. If anyone here has gone trough this process, please let me know if this is the correct procedure. I will also post updates as soon as I receive an answer to my e-mail.

PS: I'm new to the forum and so not allowed to post the links, I'll put them in as soon as I am allowed to.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Bro 
me too in the same ship... need some info can u private message me pls. looking forward to hear from u. have a bright and wonderful day ahead.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

did u submitted the saqa letter n letter frm iitpsa which u gt last year? i mean whn u were in the belgium n in the initial stage of CSV process or did u re-applied fr new letters frm saqa n iitpsa after coming to s.a ( i mean di du re-applied fr new/fresh letters frm saqa n iitpsa?)


----------



## dhuyvetter (May 24, 2016)

I applied in Belgium to get my Critical Skills Visa last year.

The SAQA and IITPSA documents I mailed are the same I sent in my original application. Probably not necessary, but those were mentioned on a few websites and I wanted to make sure no documents were missing. Rather send to much then too little.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

i would also like to know wts the time taken for this process and once we get our visa extended, at a later point of time if we get a better offer and change the employer do we need to go through this process again and again or is it some thing like we just mail thm let thm know tht we changed the employer? 

and "A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment" what does it mean exactly? on the letter head of the firm what should i ask my employer to exactly make it as? my passport is valid till 2020.

and for "A written undertaking by the employer accepting responsibility for the costs related to the deportation of the applicant and his or her dependent family members, should it become necessary" would it be fine if i simply get a tht printed and signed by my employer on the letter head? 

in the job offer letter wt it should be like? i mean a permanent job offer or a contract fr time frame as long as my passport is valid?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Please bear in mind that the submission to extend/renew is not the same as telling the DHA that you have found employment. Once your 12 months is up, you have to leave SA, regardless of what job you have found.

The list of undertakings (deportation included) is very critical.

@dhuyvetter:


> I contacted VFS, who told me to complete the online form for a Renewal, which would cost R2870 Rand and I would have to submit the documents in person. I then contacted an immigration consultant and they quoted me R850 excl. VAT and excl administrative cost, but told me I wouldn't have to pay VFS as they could send the documents via e-mail.


This is only to tell the DHA that you now have employment, but does not extend or renew your visa. I strongly suggest you call a proper immigration law firm for good advice.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

dhuyvetter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As quite a few others on this forum, I am trying to submit proof of employment to DHA to keep my Critical Skills Visa (or Permit?) valid.
> 
> ...



bro any updates? wts the status of ur csv extension application?


----------

